# Windows XP SP3 Installation Problem



## Vyasram (May 20, 2008)

I am running Windows XP SP2 on an AMD 3000+ PC.

I was halfway installing SP3 yesterday and the power went off( I have no UPS). I tried to install it today and it throws an error after it finishes the extraction process.

```
One or more arguments is invalid
```

Inspecting the svcpack.log file, I found this


```
[svcpack.log]
4.437: ================================================================================
4.437: 2008/05/20 15:21:12.734 (local)
4.437: d:\2b1d60a9d57abe4f4d8dc252\i386\update\update.exe (version 6.3.13.0)
4.500: Service Pack started with following command line: 
4.515: In Function GetReleaseSet, line 1211, RegOpenKeyEx failed with error 0x2
4.515: In Function GetReleaseSet, line 1240, RegOpenKeyEx failed with error 0x2
4.593: CreateUserInterface:  DefineInstallCustomUI returned 0x0
4.656: Return Value From OnACPower = 1
4.656: OnACPower returned value( 0x1 ) which is Equal To 0x1
4.656: Condition succeeded for section OnACPower.Section in Line 1 of PreRequisite 
4.656:  SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Computer Toolkit is not Present 
4.656: Condition succeeded for section SharedComputerTool.Section in Line 2 of PreRequisite 
4.656:  SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Hotfix\KB925877 is not Present 
4.656: First Condition in RDPMUI.Section Succeeded
4.656: Condition succeeded for section RDPMUI.Section in Line 3 of PreRequisite 
4.656:  SYSTEM\WPA\Fundamentals is not Present 
4.656: First Condition in Winflp.Section Succeeded
4.656: Condition succeeded for section Winflp.Section in Line 4 of PreRequisite 
4.656:  SYSTEM\WPA\WEPOS is not Present 
4.656: First Condition in WEPOS.Section Succeeded
4.656: Condition succeeded for section WEPOS.Section in Line 5 of PreRequisite 
4.656: Ident is Not Present
4.656: First Condition in MediaCenter.FreeStyleBlock.Section Succeeded
4.656: Condition succeeded for section MediaCenter.FreeStyleBlock.Section in Line 6 of PreRequisite 
56.390: CustomizeCall:GetProcAddress for BeginInstallation failed: 0x0
56.390: DoInstallation: CustomizeCall Failed: 0x80000003 
59.546: UnRegisterSpuninstForRecovery, failed to delete SpRecoverCmdLine value, error 0x2
59.546:  DoInstallation: Failed to unregistering spuninst.exe for recovery.
59.578: One or more arguments are invalid
67.734: Message displayed to the user: One or more arguments are invalid
67.734: User Input: OK
67.734: Service Pack 3 installation did not complete.
68.640: Message displayed to the user: Service Pack 3 installation did not complete.
68.640: User Input: OK
68.640: Update.exe extended error code = 0x80000003
68.640: Update.exe return code was masked to 0x643 for MSI custom action compliance.
```

I believe that the problem exists here

```
56.390: CustomizeCall:GetProcAddress for BeginInstallation failed: 0x0
56.390: DoInstallation: CustomizeCall Failed: 0x80000003 
59.546: UnRegisterSpuninstForRecovery, failed to delete SpRecoverCmdLine value, error 0x2
59.546:  DoInstallation: Failed to unregistering spuninst.exe for recovery.
59.578: One or more arguments are invalid
```


I searched for the file spuninst.exe in my system and it is not found anywhere. I believe that my first attempt to install SP3 unregistered this file already and my second attempt fails to recognize this and tries to unregister it though it is already unregistered. How can I fix this problem?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2008)

System Restore


----------



## Vyasram (May 20, 2008)

I have it disabled


----------



## ankushkool (May 20, 2008)

Backup ur imp data n repair windows using de winxp cd


----------



## Vyasram (May 21, 2008)

Is there anyway I can rollback my previous installation attempt?


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> I have it disabled


 
Do XP repair using your XP installation disc. How can you disable system restore while installing such a huge patch (SP3). I think windows activated system restore while installing service packs. Not sure though. Just check now if sysrest is active or not.


----------



## Vyasram (May 21, 2008)

Repaired it , but to no avail. The problem still exists. Is there anything else possible other than a reinstallation?


----------



## Vyasram (May 23, 2008)

Downloaded the iso version and ran it, works fine.


----------

